# Anyone tried Greenstuff BrakePads?



## Guest (Jun 21, 2002)

I have been reading alot about these and the brake dust reduction will rock with my white rims. Just wondering if they are as good as they seem to be before I try them.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

*ebc brake pads*

Hey man. I heard smc ( I think thats correct) makes a good one. I wouldnt go with the ebc's. One of my friends put them on his Prelude- dont get me wrong- they are awesome, they cut his braking distance almost in half, but there is brake dust everywhere. On our cars obviously youll get the same results, My cost on em is still 65 for the fronts, I dont know what the rears are. Theyre a little pricey, they brake awesome, but dust? Dust is everywhere.

Later,
Todd


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*I have them*

I have EBC Green Stuff pads on my car and I drove around for 2 weeks with them. They came with the big brake kit I bought from Fastbrake. I can't really tell the difference because I upgraded the whole brake system. But so far, so good. 
I didn't wanna trust their products because of their goofy name and funny looking package, but I autoXed twice with those pads already, and they are not too bad. 

Package of this brake pads says "More bite, Less Dust. Keeping Alloys Cleaner" but I don't know if it's true or not... I'll find out soon and keep you updated.


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Update*

Yeah, it gets dusty pretty bad... I think that package really is a joke. lol


----------

